
Show HN: Free, open-source site for finding beautiful hikes - zakn
http://hike.io
======
alan_cx
Just my personal thoughts as a hiker; not a hacker, HNer or what ever.

Firstly: Dont be disheartened by my criticism which will follow. Its a decent
first attempt, the idea is absolutely worth working on, and could become a
valuable resource for a lot of people. On to the criticism....

What goes in the search? Are hikes named? Do I need to know the name to search
for? Search for a location? From the first page, what do I expect from the
site?

I click discover. Nice pictures. Click one. A description. I expected a map
and what not. Not a big blob of text. Why not trail mini map?

As after a few click I didn't see anything useful, I gave up.

I don't initially see what the site is doing or offering. First think I think
of looking for hikes is a map of the hike, where it is and the route itself.
That tells me a hell of a lot in one go. Where it is, the terrain, length, and
so on. Having seen that, then I want information.

I would add a defined difficulty level. Family hike? Casual hike? Hike for the
experienced? What kit level? Do I need more than boots? And so on.

UI. Now, I don't like the flat design thing. Thats me. But, I was relieved to
see you didn't got the the awful for ever scrolling down thing. So, this
"asshole" (I was called that here for not liking those sites) is happy about
that!!! But, on a serious note, in my experience, hikers tend to be older, and
it _might_ be that a more traditional site would be better suited. I dont
know, but it might be worth trying to understand who is likely to use your
site and find out what sort of UI they like to use. Or maybe offer a couple of
skins ot layouts, one for trendy people and one for us old crusties.

Personally, I think the whole thing need a fundamental re-think, from landing
page onwards. It is great idea. Hiking is an area which could do with a damn
good info source. IMHO, there are a lot of problems. But, like I said, keep
working on it. Its worth it, and I can see you do seem to have the skills to
make it work.

Personally, I look forward to V2. Best of luck. It is a good idea, had huge
potential, and I'd like to see it progress.

~~~
zakn
I appreciate the feedback, especially as a fellow hiker.

A number of people now have mentioned that the first page is not working, so
that's something I'm going to reevaluate. I need more info there beyond a
daunting search box. At the moment, you can type in the name of a hike and it
will show up, e.g. try "The Narrows". The site assumes hikes are named. If
you're searching for a location, then you need to go to the maps. I should
probably support searching for a location via the search box, e.g. if you
search for colorado it will show you all the hikes in colorado, or zoom you
into colorado on the map.

Maps. Currently the way to get to the maps is from the lat / lng link in the
info box on the side. This will take you to a full screen map with a dot for
that location. From here, I'd like to add support for GPX routes, but that is
not implemented. It's interesting that you're keen on having maps as the focus
because I find that maps aren't that useful for me when researching a hike, I
just want the highlights - distance, elevation gain, elevation max, and then I
want to see pictures of what the hike has to offer.

Thanks for the encouragement, I'm taking a lot from these comments and will
have plenty to work on.

~~~
_mulder_
Perhaps take a look at AirBnB and the way they categorise some of their
'highlight' hosts. Perhaps you could suggest similar categories, "Scottish
Hikes", "Mountains", "Ice Hikes", "River Hikes", "Best of Asia", etc. I
appreciate you need some more hikes adding to the pool before you can do this
(I'll add one later tonight).

Another idea regarding the usefulness of the landing page. Whilst I like to
browse the hikes from other countries as some of them look very spectacular,
it's not particularly useful to me. Perhaps with a bit of work you could do a
'get location by IP Address' or something similar and thereby suggest hikes
local to me, or at least in the same country/continent.

~~~
zakn
My idea for the future Discover page was that you'd be able to filter the
results by location, distance, elevation etc. I'm already using Google's jsapi
to zoom the map into your location, but I've seen mixed results with it.

AirBnB is a great example of categories done right. I'll look into that.

------
zakn
There are already tons of sites devoted to hikes. Here's why I made hike.io:

\- It's all about hikes. Detailed trail information, beautiful photos, full
screen maps, and not much else.

\- It's editable. Anyone can add new hikes or modify existing ones, without
having to sign in. (It's contenteditable and goes through a review process,
try it out!)

\- It's free. No paywalls or ads. Ever.

\- It's open. The site's data is available under Creative Commons. The code is
open source (I used AngularJS and Sinatra:
[http://git.io/hike.io](http://git.io/hike.io))

There are still things I want to do. For example, GPX support, trip reports,
and obviously I need more hikes on the site, but I thought I'd get it out
there anyway in order to get some feedback. Any thoughts?

~~~
quaunaut
I like it a lot. No hikes in my area(Minneapolis), and I'm not enough of a
hiking buff to know anything(though I would like to be). However, beautiful
design and good functionality to it.

You say no paywalls or ads- what if this takes off? Just curious what you'd
resort to.

~~~
zakn
That's a problem I'd love to have. I think the best way to keep a site like
this going is through donations, but honestly have no idea whether that is
feasible or not.

~~~
mason240
I really don't have problem with ads. As much as I love building things, there
is a definite opportunity cost that comes with spending time in front of the
computer that could be spent, you know, actually hiking with my family.

The overall design looks very nice so Google adsense type ads would take away
from that.

Have you thought about getting individual trails "sponsored" by a local
outfitter? In the info box on the left side you could have Sponsored by Joes
Outfitters with a link to their site, and it would match the rest of the text
so it wouldn't even be that noticeable.

~~~
zakn
Here's my concern with ads. Even if I managed a 2% CTR with a subtle ad, I'd
still have 98% of my users carefully avoiding a part of the page that could be
devoted to something else.

Someone mentioned affiliate links in a bibliography section. I could see that
working because it's not intrusive, but you'd have to be careful not letting
your sources be dictated by what's available on Amazon. I like donations
because it keeps the financial goals of the site inline with creating the best
experience.

I could see sponsorship links working, maybe on the homepage, or maybe in a
separate /sponsors page. I'm not completely sure, it's a tricky problem.

------
potash
Great site design. A couple ideas off the top of my head:

\- Let hikes to include GPS route(s) to display on the map.

\- Link to the USGS topo map that covers a given hike:
[http://store.usgs.gov/b2c_usgs/usgs/maplocator/(xcm=r3standa...](http://store.usgs.gov/b2c_usgs/usgs/maplocator/\(xcm=r3standardpitrex_prd&layout=6_1_61_48&uiarea=2&ctype=areaDetails&carea=%24ROOT\)/.do)

\- Add a bibliography to each hike.

\- Scrape some websites to create "stubs" for new hikes and encourage users to
develop these.

\- Speaking of stubs, if you are going to have collaboratively edited content
why not just build on MediaWiki or similar?

\- Use OpenStreetMaps instead of GMaps and encourage users to add trails to
OSM.

~~~
zakn
Great feedback.

-GPX support is top of my list of TODOs.

-I like the USGS topo / OSM idea. I'll have to do some investigation to see how it compares with Google Maps.

\- I agree that a bibliography is a must. This is also something I would have
gotten for free with MediaWiki. The reason I didn't build on top of that was,
basically because I wanted to have complete control over the end result.
Writing the code was the fun part for me. That being said, I wouldn't
completely write it off.

\- And I did write one scraper already for wta.org, but was unsure about
whether that was ok to do or not...

~~~
potash
Cool. Not a lawyer but I think that if you are not copying the main content
(just the metadata) AND putting the source in your bibliography you should be
okay.

Also one simple way to try to raise money for the site is to use affiliate
links to Amazon for any [e]books in the bibliography.

------
prawn
Put some info on that front page photo so people know what it is. If there's
info there, it didn't show in my browser. (The hike for anyone unfamiliar is
The Narrows in Zion National Park, Utah.)

Maybe also suggestions or random features on the front page? That could lead
in to the discover page.

Run through "top hikes" sites for ideas on what to add yourself and build up
your content. I was a bit surprised not to find more; you could build a
starting list and then knock off adding 10-20 each night for a week and get
your numbers up.

I've also found some arbitrary rankings or suggestions can be a good way to
find the most special experiences. If photos are the only method of discovery,
everyone ends up in Monument Valley and miss Arches when it should be the
other way around.

This site ([http://besthike.com/](http://besthike.com/)) is ugly but isn't a
terrible way to get ideas of new hikes to research. I've found a few through
that site which I've really enjoyed (TMB, Huashan, TLG, etc).

~~~
zakn
If I would have known I'd hit the front page of HN, I would have added more
content :) But I agree, there is plenty of good information already out there.
For photos, I can probably find Creative Commons versions on flickr. I've
already asked about a few and people are surprisingly generous.

And good point about The Narrows. I should have that info on there.

~~~
prawn
"If I would have known I'd hit the front page of HN, I would have added more
content"

You did submit it, so not much of an excuse! ;)

No downside to adding loads more content, whether for a Show HN or for the
general well-being of the site regardless of HN. Go for it. Would be great to
have more photo-oriented hiking sites out there.

------
bpowah
I'm excited to see where this goes. You are right about the competition. There
is tons of information out there, but not many are wiki and none have the
responsiveness or a clean modern design yours does.

Kudos on the "free and open" promise! I hate logins.

Critique: \- I second the suggestion to encourage contributing to OSM. Most
popular hikes will be in OSM already and adding them to hike.io could be as
easy as selecting the route on the OSM layer. \- can you use a USGS layer for
US locations? see mapper.acme.com \- Adding an entry should be easier. I
selected the coords, but was still required to enter the state, country. I
would like to simply add a few points on a map and have the elevation/gain
calculated for me \- driving directions? why a block of text? why not a link
to google driving directions?

~~~
zakn
Awesome feedback. Especially the part about making the "adding an entry" part
easier, it didn't dawn on me that some of that information is redundant.

The reason I've been writing driving directions in a wall of text is because
in a lot of cases, google doesn't map all of the forest roads required to get
to the trailhead. There are some hikes, like [http://hike.io/hikes/mount-
rose](http://hike.io/hikes/mount-rose), which do and in that case I include
the link in the Directions header. I thought it might be nice to also include
the step by step directions in case you don't have an internet connection, but
you're right, it feels extraneous.

And, I'm going to have to investigate OSM, you're the second suggest that.

~~~
maxerickson
Make sure to look around a bit for different OSM tile renderings, the .org
default is a little dry for outdoor stuff. This one is nicer:

[https://www.mapbox.com/blog/mapbox-streets-
terrain/](https://www.mapbox.com/blog/mapbox-streets-terrain/)

This site maybe doesn't have the greatest UI, but it works for exploring some
of the data that is available:

[http://hiking.waymarkedtrails.org/en/?zoom=9&lat=40.44379&lo...](http://hiking.waymarkedtrails.org/en/?zoom=9&lat=40.44379&lon=-77.03987&hill=0#)

(If you click the "Routes" button in the lower right it pops up a box listing
the routes near the current view)

------
ejain
This site looks great for inspiration, but for me the most important thing
when planning a hike is being able to see updates on current conditions (e.g.
is the trailhead accessible? Is there snow on the trail?).

One of the best-implemented hiking sites in my opinion is hikr.org, though the
information I need tends to be on local sites like wta.org or nwhikers.net.

In addition to submitting trip reports to wta.org, I keep a record of my hikes
at
[https://zenobase.com/#/buckets/u07qih0a27/](https://zenobase.com/#/buckets/u07qih0a27/).
It's a more general-purpose service, but I can filter by any combination of
region, hiking distance, duration, season etc.

~~~
zakn
Trip reports are something I've been thinking about adding for a while. The
problem I face at the moment is that they're only useful is you have a very
active community. I'm still trying to figure out where hike.io fits into the
hiking website ecosystem. Maybe it makes sense to keep it limited to just
"wikipedia for hikes" and leaving trip reports to the location specific hikes.
I think I'll add support and see what kind of traction I get.

Thanks for the hikr.org link, I haven't come across that one before. And very
cool trip tracker of your hikes.

------
caio1982
Besides the points already mentioned by other commenters I'd say imperial
units all over instead of metrical system being used was a big let down to me
for using the site. Given only the US uses imperial stuff it would be
reasonable to assume metrical units for any IP not located in the US, unless
the site is targeted for american audience.

Also, I'm not sure how multi-trails hikes should be organized. I tried to add
the Annapurna Circuit in Nepal which I did a few months ago (and is actually a
series of hikes between villages) but I could not figure it out and gave up.

Good work though, don't give up now! I know a lot of people who have been
looking for a site like that :-)

~~~
zakn
If it's any consolation, I'm using the metric system on the backend and plan
to add the ability to change your default units. I don't want hike.io to be
US-centric.

Multi-trail circuits are not really supported at the moment, but I like the
idea. You could hack your way around it currently by creating a "master hike",
call it Annapurna Circuit, and then link to the other sub-trails from the
master.

I've created issues for both of the things you've mentioned -
[https://github.com/zaknelson/hike.io/issues](https://github.com/zaknelson/hike.io/issues)

~~~
caio1982
Awesome!

------
kfk
I think you need some kind of reputation/review system in place. I used to do
8-9 hrs hikes and in that case you need to know the new guy won't start
screaming in pain after 4 hrs.

Also, most of the hikers are in a group, there should be a way to create a
group tied to a specific area.

Finally, you should think of something better than donations to keep this
going, because potentially it can go very far. The thing is you are hosting
pictures, can't you use an external provider (flikr, picasa)? Otherwise, if
you reach an important size (and for this site, you have to), even a supporter
budge (a la couchsurfing) for $5 a year could bring you nice revenues.

~~~
zakn
I was hoping that distance + elevation could give a sense of the difficulty
without having to create a "difficulty scale". The problem I always have with
such scales is that each site is different and their definition of a hard hike
is not my definition.

In terms of monetization, all I know at this point is that I want it to be
freely available without ads. Beyond that, I'm flexible. A supporter badge
could work. I was also thinking it would be cool if there was a way to
monetize the pictures. For example, if you could order prints, a portion of
the revenue would go to original photographer and hike.io.

------
VLM
Looks nice, works fast.

I'm going to be biased because I like hiking, so what a surprise I like a
hiking site.

I already upload pix of hikes to panoramio, perhaps you could share those pix.
Panoramio's licensing system is totally bizarre, I think they're trying to get
permission for simple CC:SA from uploaders but they dumb it down into prose so
I'm not entirely sure what they're asking. Licensing equivalent of security
thru obscurity. If you're trying to CC:SA or CC:NC then just call it CC:SA or
CC:NC instead of making the verbal equivalent of an interpretive dance.

Aside from pure and simple CRUD it would be interesting to see more
complicated stuff. Find me the hikes within 10 miles of my sister's house and
shorter than 3 miles and a low vertical component so when we visit in the
summer we can take a short hike with the little kids. Or some kind of
popularity stats or voting for most beautiful scenery, or least mosquitoes.
Given a pile of data there should be more to do with it than "find me a name"
and "its nearby". A query that sounds like "Find me the hike within 50 miles
of my house with the fewest pix and/or shortest writeup"

(edited to add, something I've never seen before, but would be hilarious,
would be rating hikes not by the usual stars or distance but little icons of
mosquitoes, or bug spray icons or something, wetlands (swamps) are beautiful
in the winter or around a hard freeze, but in the summer, ugh)

Something I've never seen before that just jumped into my head is integration
of weather.gov weather reports / forecasts with hike data. Am I wise or an
idiot to want to visit Glacier National Park in April? Shorter term, I have
this Friday off, will it be good traveling weather to go 25 miles away or
should I stick to snow shoeing in the local park (because of a blizzard, or
perhaps it'll be -20F again and even the locals stay close to home when its
below -10F)

WRT polite monetization, if your site took off and I participated, if my wife
bought me a logo-d tee shirt for my birthday, I might wear it when hiking, in
the summer anyway. Or amazon affiliate links might not be too intrusive.

Regarding my suggestions above, take them positively as intended.

------
jasonkester
Might want to work on the search.

I typed in "Goat Rocks", since, well, Goat Rocks. No results.

Then I clicked "Discover", which prominently featured Glacier Lake, which has
the intro text: _Glacier Lake is a hike within Goat Rocks Wilderness in
western Washington state._

... Shouldn't that have come up in my search then?

~~~
zakn
I can see how that would be terribly confusing. Currently, search only works
for the name of the hike.

I've added an issue -
[https://github.com/zaknelson/hike.io/issues/24](https://github.com/zaknelson/hike.io/issues/24)

------
sytelus
Tried out several popular hikes in Washington and didn't find any. Almost
every state has outdoor organization which maintains trail list. You should
consider scrapping them and seeding your site (I believe most sites are open &
nonprofit). For Washington, it's wts.org.

~~~
zakn
Funny thing. I actually have a scraper for wta -
[https://github.com/zaknelson/hike.io/blob/master/scripts/scr...](https://github.com/zaknelson/hike.io/blob/master/scripts/scrape/wa.rb)

I haven't seeded production with it yet because I was a bit unsure on whether
that was ok to do. Maybe I should send them an email...

~~~
coldpie
Minnesota has Scientific and natural areas ("SNAs"). They're listed online,
but I don't know if they're easily scrapeable.

I think scraping stuff like this would be a good start to get an initially
useful set of data started. I know I'd love a better map for SNAs.

[http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/snas/index.html](http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/snas/index.html)

------
kartikkumar
Great site! I think there are a lot of fun things to add in the "hiker" space.
I would have found it more intuitive to start with the map view actually,
instead of a text search, since I think most users will consult your website
AFTER knowing where they are located, rather than already having pinpointed
specific trails.

I've been thinking of creating a hiking app for a while now, but just haven't
been able to free up time. When I was living in Berkeley, I think I went
hiking pretty much every single weekend, and I could think of a ton of things
I'd have liked to have been able to access on my phone to make my experiences
that much richer.

Anyway, good stuff and kudos for open-sourcing it all!

~~~
zakn
I appreciate it! For your app idea, if there's anything that fits into
hike.io's domain and you want to discuss it, feel free to shoot me an email.

------
KevinBongart
Hi, this is awesome!

Hopefully useful feedback: when I saw that, I immediately thought "what are
some nice hikes around where I live?" and even though the tagline is "Find
beautiful hikes", the homepage doesn't suggest that I can find the answer
here. Maybe that's not the point of hike.io, maybe there's another website
that would help me better, I don't know.

Anyway, the big picture of the Narrows, which is one of the very few hikes
I've done, inspired me to look for new trails around where I live. Thanks for
that!

And good luck, I can't wait to see how hike.io will grow!

~~~
zakn
That's awesome that you got inspired by my picture. That hike is inspiring,
probably my favorite of all time.

Thanks for the feedback too. I want to support finding nearby hikes in two
ways:

1\. If you go to the maps page, it should zoom you into your location and show
you hikes nearby. That part works, but I also wish it zoomed out when no hikes
are within your current viewport.

2\. Also (and this part isn't done), I wish there was a way to filter the
Discover images by location.

Feel free to add any of your local trails or update the Narrows.

------
codingdave
Defaulting to a search by name makes no sense to me. If I already know the
hike name, I probably have resource to tell me about it.

Likewise on the 'Discover' feature. If I am looking to go on a hike, seeing
nice picture from 4 states away doesn't help me.

The map search is where it is at, if you get enough content in there. Right
now, the content is so limited that it is not even worth discussing.

It does show promise, but I'm also not sure why I would use your site vs. any
of the other dozen sites that can tell me where my local hikes are.

------
lukejduncan
Is there an opportunity to use this to build on a dataset like Open Street
Maps? I don't know much about that space, but it seems to me that your users
will either be consuming hiking trail maps, or generating them. If they are
generating them it'd be awesome if there were a way to contribute the data to
some copyleft source. Assuming that's something you're willing to do.

Admittedly, Google Maps is much prettier than I remember.

------
gms7777
It's a very nice looking site. Here are some ideas for future things that I
would find useful at least:

\- Dated reviews and pictures. This is one of the biggest things I look for
when searching out hikes and haven't found a reliable site for

\- Hiking buddies? I think adding an "I want to hike this" button, and having
some way for people to contact each other and plan hikes would be cool and I'd
definitely take advantage of it.

~~~
coldpie
Hiking buddies is a neat idea. You could choose to share an email address
(anonymized, similar to how Craigslist does it) and have it expire after a
reasonable amount of time.

------
ateevchopra
Hello @zakn. Great site. I have one question. Can you please share from where
are you getting the description of the hikes. For Example:
[http://hike.io/hikes/salkantay-trek](http://hike.io/hikes/salkantay-trek)

Are you manually typing out all the data or you hired someone to type all this
out. I know you are using community to edit this , but who made contribution
for the first time ?

~~~
zakn
That one was all me. I did the hike, took the pictures, and typed it up. And
actually most of the hikes I wrote, although I'm starting to get edits from
others. One great example is Mount Meru - [http://hike.io/hikes/mount-
meru](http://hike.io/hikes/mount-meru) which was done by a good samaritan I've
never met.

~~~
ateevchopra
oh thats cool. Well, we are also working on something similar, so i was just
curious.

------
bedspax
So cool! It's something similar to what we have built at Metwit:

[http://weatherguru.metwit.com/](http://weatherguru.metwit.com/) based on
Foursquare API + Metwit weather API.

Any feedback? [http://hiking.metwit.com/](http://hiking.metwit.com/)

Thanks!

------
ris
Google maps? In 2014? For outdoors-y stuff? _really_?

(the site is beautifully designed though)

~~~
zakn
I'm going to be looking into OSM because of comments here. I've also looked at
MapBox but last time I tried the mobile web experience was basically unusable
(although Google Maps isn't great either).

Do you have other suggestions?

~~~
incanus77
Can you elaborate on this? Our goal is to be exactly the opposite of this --
to be eminently usable. So I'm curious what you're seeing specifically.

~~~
zakn
(Sorry, rereading what I wrote makes it sound pretty slanderous). Not sure if
you'll be doubling back on this, but I thought I'd respond anyway. I was
talking about the mobile web experience, specifically on Android.

I was playing with the MapBox SDK roughly a year ago and I remember having a
lot of trouble at the time panning and zooming. This was on a Droid X. So gave
up on it at the time, even though I thought the desktop experience was so
great.

Anyway, I just tested again, and whatever I was seeing before is not there.
I'll give MapBox another shot.

------
Thiz
Search is useless if I want to discover new trails I don't even know the
names. Show me a huge list grouped by city, state (or country) and tons, and I
mean fucking tons of pics.

Plus maps and info on how to get there.

------
earendil
zakn, since you said you're still trying to figure out where hike.io stands in
the internet of hiking, you should know there is an app called "Yonder" that
focuses on high quality photos of the outdoors, submitted by members of the
Yonder community (who are by design mostly hiking types). They have an iPhone
app and have a UI modeled after Instagram. I've used it to find hikes around
my area. You should check it out for the some of the social-oriented features
it has.

------
mosselman
I like the use of graphics on the site.

To make the home-page a bit nicer you could include a list of examples to try
out in the search bar. Right now it is hard to decide what to type into the
box.

------
Ihmahr
WHY would you have to search hikes by name instead of location?

~~~
zakn
Here was my reasoning. There are 3 main use cases:

1\. I know exactly which hike I'm looking for. I type it in, and there it is
(I know that currently that is almost never true, but let's assume there is a
good number of hikes on there already).

2\. I want to find hikes near me - rather than type it in, I go to the Maps
tab. It should automatically zoom me into my location, to display hikes near
me.

3\. I want to explore new hikes, not necessarily close to me. That's where the
Discover tab is useful.

Watching the logs and reading the comments here, I'm finding that it's very
natural to search for a location as well. I'm adding it to my TODO.

------
chany2
Awesome!

Dead simple, clean UI, and just great picks of landscape photos as well.

Good job man.

~~~
xerophtye
As pretty the site is, i'd love for some info on the landing page. Maybe have
a few blocks of text when u scroll down? A few FAQs maybe, like how can i find
a hike? Who can contribute? etc etc. The single "Name of a Hike" search bar is
a bit daunting. It expects me to know something (which i obviously don't).
Maybe consider making the "Discover" Page part of the Front page? Or maybe
make it THE front page?

But, still a pretty cool site

~~~
zakn
That's some feedback I've heard a couple times now. I was going for simple,
but just having the search box only addresses the case where the user already
knows what hike they want to find (and actually is pretty useless at the
moment, since there are only a handful of hikes on the site).

Putting some more info on the homepage is a good idea, whether that ends up
being the Discover page... I'm going to mull on it for a bit. Thanks for
taking the time to comment.

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
What qualifies as a hike? How far? I don't want to list what others won't see
as 'true' hikes.

~~~
zakn
That's a good question.

At this point, I'd say just add it, since I'd rather have more data. If it
becomes a popular resource, I suppose the site will need a clearer definition
of what constitutes a hike.

------
simonebrunozzi
Feature suggestion: let me enter where I live, and offer me 2-3 great hikes
that are X miles away.

------
g3orge
yes. I thousand times yes. I'm always seeking for sites like this (anyone any
recommendations?). You should enrich it more with advice, equipment
requirements etc etc... (and of course with more hikes :P)

------
defcon84
the "Four mile trail" is 9.6 miles :) [http://hike.io/hikes/four-mile-
trail](http://hike.io/hikes/four-mile-trail)

~~~
zakn
Maybe it's a loop hike? I'm not sure, I will have to ask my girlfriend, she
added that one :)

------
imattf
looks great and a great idea. don't forget tag support to allow users to group
hikes by region (i.e. hikes around "yosemite") as the content increases.

------
stevewilhelm
Wondering from where you are sourcing your photos.

~~~
zakn
A lot of the pictures up there are ones I've taken. There are others that I've
pulled from flickr (after first getting permission from the photographer), for
example, the landscape on [http://hike.io/hikes/mount-
meru](http://hike.io/hikes/mount-meru), is from a flickr user.

------
ptabatt88
I love it. I will definitely add some trails!

------
morganherlocker
Elegant design, great job!

